# Τρόποι έκφρασης της Μη Βίας



## Georgios (Dec 20, 2012)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Λέγομαι Γιώργος Τσιτσιρίγκος και ασχολούμαι με μια διαδικασία επικοινωνίας που λέγεται Μη Βίαιη Επικοινωνία. Λεπτομέρειες για αυτή τη διαδικασία μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ: http://lokroi-dasos60.blogspot.gr/2011/11/23-30.html Ένα από τα ζητήματα που με απασχολούν είναι και αυτό του ίδιου του ονόματος της Μη Βίας. Η έννοια της Μη Βίας δεν είναι και πολύ γνώριμη για την κουλτούρα μας, αλλά είναι και κάτι αρκετά νέο για τη δυτική κοινωνία γενικότερα. Στα αγγλικά ο όρος είναι "Nonviolence" (μία λέξη) και αυτό προέρχεται από την ινδική λέξη "Ahimsa". Συχνά κάποιος ακούει την έκφραση "Μη Βια" και κάνει διάφορους συνειρμούς. Άλλες φορές υποθέτει ότι δηλώνει παθητική στάση προς τη ζωή, άλλες φορές θεωρεί ότι σημαίνει φιλειρηνισμό και άλλες φορές πάει το μυαλό του στους hippies. Στην πραγματικότητα η Μη Βία είναι διαφορετική έννοια και πιθανώς, αν υπήρχε ένας όρος που το έκανε αυτό ξεκάθαρο, να αποφεύγονταν οι παρεξηγήσεις. Γι' αυτό το λόγο αναζητώ μία ενιαία λέξη που να αποδίδει το νόημα της "Μη Βίας", ιδανικά χωρίς να υπάρχει το "απαγορευτικό Μη", το οποίο δε μας αρέσει να χρησιμοποιούμε στη Μη Βίαιη Επικοινωνία. Τουλάχιστον στη νέα ελληνική γλώσσα εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω βρει κάποιο όρο που να μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για να αποδόσει το νόημά της. Προς το παρόν χρησιμοποιούμε την έκφραση "Μη-Βία" με παύλα ανάμεσα στις δύο λέξεις, κάτι που γραμματικά μάλλον δεν είναι σύμφωνο με τους τρέχοντες κανόνες της ελληνικής. Έχω επίσης σκεφτεί την ενοποίηση των δύο λέξεων σε μία, δηλαδή "Μηβία" και "Μηβίαιος" ή πάλι τη δημιουργία μιας λέξης με τη χρήση του στερητικού "α" όπως "Αβία" και "Αβίαιος". Θα ήθελα λοιπόν τη γνώμη σας για αυτό το θέμα. Ενδιαφέρομαι προσωπικά πάρα πολύ, διότι ασχολούμαι με τη Μη Βίαιη Επικοινωνία και έχω μεταφράσει ένα βιβλίο σχετικά με αυτή, το οποίο σύντομα θα εκδώσω. Είναι λοιπόν σημαντικό για μένα να ακούσω τις απόψεις σας. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά. Με εκτίμηση, Γιώργος Τσιτσιρίγκος


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2012)

Καλησπέρα και καλωσήρθες!

Η «*μη βία*» είναι μονόδρομος γιατί είναι τόσο διαδεδομένος όρος, ιδίως σε σχέση με τον Γκάντι, που, αν τον αλλάξει κανείς, όσοι ήδη γνωρίζουμε τον όρο, και είμαστε πολλοί, θα νομίζουμε ότι το καινούργιο είναι κάτι διαφορετικό. Ούτε καν το πιο φλύαρο «αποχή από τη βία» (abstention from violence) δεν θα ταίριαζε.

Στην περίπτωση της *μη βίαιης επικοινωνίας* θα μπορούσε κανείς εύκολα να ζητήσει το ενωτικό, για να μη φαίνεται σαν σύνθημα, «ΜΗ ΒΙΑΙΗ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ, ΜΗ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ!», αλλά να που αμέσως αμέσως, κάτι με άρθρο («η μη βίαιη επικοινωνία»), κάτι με την κλίση («της μη βίαιης επικοινωνίας») φαίνεται αυτό που θέλει να πει κανείς.

Νομίζω ότι είναι λίγοι αυτοί που δεν γνωρίζουν τον όρο και υπάρχει φόβος να τον παρεξηγήσουν. Μα κι αν τον παρεξηγήσουν στην αρχή, πόσο να κρατήσει αυτό; Η μη βία είναι τρόπος ζωής που πρέπει να τον νιώθεις με κάθε μόριο της ύπαρξής σου. Δεν είναι ζήτημα του τι θα αντιληφθούμε από κάποιον τίτλο ή κάποιο σλόγκαν.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η «*μη βία*» είναι μονόδρομος γιατί είναι τόσο διαδεδομένος όρος, ιδίως σε σχέση με τον Γκάντι, που, αν τον αλλάξει κανείς, όσοι ήδη γνωρίζουμε τον όρο, και είμαστε πολλοί, θα νομίζουμε ότι το καινούργιο είναι κάτι διαφορετικό.


Συμφωνώ. 

Έχω συναντήσει τον όρο "Μηβία" (δεν ξέρω αν επειδή εσύ τον επινόησες ή αν τον επινόησαν και άλλοι παράλληλα, στο facebook τον είδα, σε κάποια ομάδα ή εκδήλωση) και μου πήρε πολλά-πολλά κλικ και ανάγνωση των λεπτομερειών της εκδήλωσης/ομάδας για να καταλάβω περί τίνος επρόκειτο. Βέβαια δεν λέω ότι πρέπει να τον αποφύγεις, απλά ότι δεν γίνεται τόσο άμεσα αντιληπτός.


----------



## Georgios (Dec 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλησπέρα και καλωσήρθες! Η «*μη βία*» είναι μονόδρομος γιατί είναι τόσο διαδεδομένος όρος, ιδίως σε σχέση με τον Γκάντι, που, αν τον αλλάξει κανείς, όσοι ήδη γνωρίζουμε τον όρο, και είμαστε πολλοί, θα νομίζουμε ότι το καινούργιο είναι κάτι διαφορετικό. Ούτε καν το πιο φλύαρο «αποχή από τη βία» (abstention from violence) δεν θα ταίριαζε. Στην περίπτωση της *μη βίαιης επικοινωνίας* θα μπορούσε κανείς εύκολα να ζητήσει το ενωτικό, για να μη φαίνεται σαν σύνθημα, «ΜΗ ΒΙΑΙΗ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ, ΜΗ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ!», αλλά να που αμέσως αμέσως, κάτι με άρθρο («η μη βίαιη επικοινωνία»), κάτι με την κλίση («της μη βίαιης επικοινωνίας») φαίνεται αυτό που θέλει να πει κανείς. Νομίζω ότι είναι λίγοι αυτοί που δεν γνωρίζουν τον όρο και υπάρχει φόβος να τον παρεξηγήσουν. Μα κι αν τον παρεξηγήσουν στην αρχή, πόσο να κρατήσει αυτό; Η μη βία είναι τρόπος ζωής που πρέπει να τον νιώθεις με κάθε μόριο της ύπαρξής σου. Δεν είναι ζήτημα του τι θα αντιληφθούμε από κάποιον τίτλο ή κάποιο σλόγκαν.


 Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Συμφωνώ σε όλα και ειδικά στο τελευταίο ότι η Μη Βία είναι κάτι που αφομοιώνεις και το ζεις και δεν περιορίζεται απλά σε κάποια ορολογία. Παράλληλα όμως σκέφτομαι ότι οι λέξεις έχουν τη δύναμή τους. Το παράδοξο είναι το εξής: Η λέξη που περιγράφει τη Μη Βία είναι ετεροπροσδιοριζόμενη, δηλαδή προσδιορίζεται από τη βία. Αυτό συμβαίνει ακόμη και στο ινδικής προέλευσης Ahimsa. Ωστόσο, (και εδώ είναι το αντιφατικό για μένα) η Μη Βία, όπως την αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ τουλάχιστον, δεν είναι μία ετεροπροσδιοριζόμενη στάση ζωής. Δηλαδή η Μη Βίαιη στάση δεν προκύπτει από την αποφυγή ή της άρνηση της βίας, αλλά το αντίστροφο. Η αποφυγή της βίας είναι αποτέλεσμα της συγκεκριμένης στάσης προς τη ζωή. Γι' αυτό το λόγο θα ήθελα μια λέξη που να μην ετεροπροσδιορίζεται. Αυτός είναι ίσως ο βασικότερος λόγος, για τον οποίο προβληματίζομαι. Και η αλήθεια είναι ότι στα δικά μου αυτιά η έκφραση Μη Βία είναι από λεκτικής απόψεως ιδιαίτερα ετεροπροσδιοριζόμενη, ενώ μία λέξη με ένα στερητικό α- στην αρχή ( όπως ahimsa ) ή έστω μια ενιαία λέξη (τύπου nonviolence) δηλώνει περισσότερο αυτοπροσδιορισμό. Για τον ίδιο λόγο στα Αγγλικά δε χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος Non-Violent Communication, αλλά Nonviolent Communication, για να τονιστεί ότι η έννοια Nonviolence είναι μια αυθύπαρκτη νοηματική οντότητα και όχι προσδιοριζόμενη από κάτι που δεν είναι. Ελπίζω να εξήγησα καλύτερα τα κίνητρα της αναζήτησής μου! Με εκτίμηση, Γιώργος


----------



## Georgios (Dec 21, 2012)

Αόρατη Μελάνη, δεν τον έχω χρησιμοποιήσει εγώ τον όρο "Μηβία" στο Facebook. Και μένα μου κάθεται λίγο παράξενα, αλλά δεν έχω και πολλές άλλες ιδέες. 
Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. 
Γιώργος


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2012)

Τα κίνητρά σου έχουν ενδιαφέρον, Γιώργο, αλλά θα διαφωνήσω για δύο λόγους και ο πρώτος είναι 100% γλωσσολογικός: Η ένωση της λέξης σε μία χωρίς το ενωτικό είναι ένα πρόσφατο φαινόμενο της αγγλικής γλώσσας που παρατηρείται σε πάμπολλα ουσιαστικά και επίθετα με τον _non-_ που περιείχαν ενωτικό και μπορούν να το αποβάλουν χωρίς πρόβλημα. Κοίτα πόσα _nonwhite_ μπορείς να βρεις δίπλα στα _non-white_. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο τα _non-violence / non-violent_ ξεκίνησαν με ενωτικό και παραμένουν με ενωτικό σε πολλά λεξικά (π.χ. στο ODE). Ο ίδιος ο Γκάντι την έγραφε με ενωτικό επειδή έτσι γραφόταν τότε. Το αν έχει η λέξη ενωτικό ή όχι είναι 101% γλωσσολογικό θέμα και κανείς δεν αποδίδει άλλη σημασία στο φαινόμενο. 

Η δεύτερη διαφωνία είναι κατά 50% γλωσσολογική: η *μη βία* είναι κανονικά μία λέξη. Το έχω πει κάπου αλλού εδώ μέσα ότι τα λεξικά θα έπρεπε να έχουν λήμματα για αυτές τις λέξεις όπως έχουν για την _απάθεια_. Να έχουν λήμμα για τη _μη συμμετοχή_ όπως έχουν για την _ανεξαρτησία_. Είναι αρνητικές λέξεις που σχηματίζονται με το μόριο _μη_ εκεί που οι άλλες σχηματίζονται με το _α–/αν–_.

Διαφωνώ ωστόσο και φιλοσοφικά: η μη βία καλώς είναι μια έννοια που πρέπει να ορίζεται ως το αντίθετο της βίας. Έχει αξία επειδή ακριβώς αρνείται τη βία. Θέλεις να συνεχίσω;


----------



## Dr Moshe (Dec 21, 2012)

Εξαιρετικά τα επιχειρήματα που προαναφέρθηκαν σχετικά με την Αγγλική. Ίσως είναι χρήσιμο να προστεθεί ότι, επειδή η γλωσσομάθεια έχει αυξηθεί ανεβάζοντας τον δείκτη τής γλωσσικής επίγνωσης, χρειάζεται μερικές φορές να ασκούμε αυτοσυγκράτηση προκειμένου να μη μεταφέρονται στην ελληνική γλώσσα συμβάσεις τού γραπτού λόγου άλλων γλωσσών.

Ένα σχόλιο σχετικά με τον όρο *μη βία *είναι, νομίζω, απαραίτητο. Πρόκειται σαφώς για εδραιωμένο νεολογισμό και η εισήγηση για μονολεκτική γραφή του δεν είναι ρεαλιστική ούτε έχει οποιαδήποτε ελπίδα καθιέρωσης. Θα πρέπει να τονιστεί, ωστόσο, ότι από γλωσσολογικής πλευράς ο όρος _μη βία _αποτελεί _φραστικό σύνθετο _(αλλιώς: χαλαρό πολυλεκτικό σύνθετο), όχι _μία λέξη_. Βασικός λόγος είναι το γεγονός ότι δεν πληρούται ένα από τα θεμελιώδη κριτήρια της αυτόνομης λέξης, να συμπεριφέρεται ως ενιαία τονική μονάδα. Ο όρος _μη βία _έχει σαφώς δύο διακριτούς τόνους, παρ' ότι ο τόνος τού _μή _δεν σημειώνεται στη γραφή, σύμφωνα με τους ισχύοντες κανόνες τού μονοτονικού συστήματος. Ως εκ τούτου, ανήκει στα φραστικά σύνθετα που γράφονται ως δύο λέξεις, παρά το γεγονός ότι έχουν αυτόνομη σημασιολογική συμπεριφορά (πβ. κ. _φακός επαφής, λαϊκή αγορά, ευ ζην, γυαλιά ηλίου _κτλ.).

Η λεξικογραφική αντιμετώπιση των φραστικών αυτών λέξεων είναι συνήθως η καταχώρισή τους ως ξεχωριστών ενοτήτων στο λήμμα που αποτελεί την κεφαλή τους (όχι ως χωριστών λημμάτων), πράγμα που έχει τεκμηριωθεί θεωρητικά στα εγχειρίδια μορφολογίας και λεξικογραφίας. Αυτό όμως θα ήταν χωριστό θέμα για συζήτηση.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 21, 2012)

Ευκαιρία να εκφράσω τη διαφωνία μου με τα όσα αναφέρει ο αγαπητός Dr Moshe στο #7 (δηλ. η _μη βία_ είναι για μένα μία λέξη και δεν συμφωνώ με την ύπαρξη δύο διακριτών τόνων στον βαθμό που θα πρέπει να μείνουν για πάντα ξέχωρες). Τη συζήτηση που δεν θυμάται ο nickel την είχαμε κάνει εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1443-nonwoven&p=14766&viewfull=1#post14766 και οι δικές μου θέσεις παραμένουν όπως τις είχα διατυπώσει τότε. Ευελπιστώ πως θα ζήσω για να δω το _μη _να γίνεται πρόθημα, αλλά μέχρι τότε έχω αρχίσει ήδη να του βάζω ενωτικό όταν θεωρώ πως αποτελεί αναπόσπαστο μέρος της λέξης που ακολουθεί, ώστε να καλύπτω όσους πιστεύουν στη λογική του διπλού τόνου. Και το ότι αυτό (δηλ. το _μη-κάτι_) θεωρείται αγγλισμός είμαι της άποψης πως σύντομα θα περιοριστεί σημαντικά σε βαθμό που να επιτρέπει το να μπορώ πλέον να το επιβάλλω μέσω style guide.


----------



## Georgios (Dec 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τα κίνητρά σου έχουν ενδιαφέρον, Γιώργο, αλλά θα διαφωνήσω για δύο λόγους και ο πρώτος είναι 100% γλωσσολογικός: Η ένωση της λέξης σε μία χωρίς το ενωτικό είναι ένα πρόσφατο φαινόμενο της αγγλικής γλώσσας που παρατηρείται σε πάμπολλα ουσιαστικά και επίθετα με τον _non-_ που περιείχαν ενωτικό και μπορούν να το αποβάλουν χωρίς πρόβλημα. Κοίτα πόσα _nonwhite_ μπορείς να βρεις δίπλα στα _non-white_. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο τα _non-violence / non-violent_ ξεκίνησαν με ενωτικό και παραμένουν με ενωτικό σε πολλά λεξικά (π.χ. στο ODE). Ο ίδιος ο Γκάντι την έγραφε με ενωτικό επειδή έτσι γραφόταν τότε. Το αν έχει η λέξη ενωτικό ή όχι είναι 101% γλωσσολογικό θέμα και κανείς δεν αποδίδει άλλη σημασία στο φαινόμενο. Η δεύτερη διαφωνία είναι κατά 50% γλωσσολογική: η *μη βία* είναι κανονικά μία λέξη. Το έχω πει κάπου αλλού εδώ μέσα ότι τα λεξικά θα έπρεπε να έχουν λήμματα για αυτές τις λέξεις όπως έχουν για την _απάθεια_. Να έχουν λήμμα για τη _μη συμμετοχή_ όπως έχουν για την _ανεξαρτησία_. Είναι αρνητικές λέξεις που σχηματίζονται με το μόριο _μη_ εκεί που οι άλλες σχηματίζονται με το _α–/αν–_. Διαφωνώ ωστόσο και φιλοσοφικά: η μη βία καλώς είναι μια έννοια που πρέπει να ορίζεται ως το αντίθετο της βίας. Έχει αξία επειδή ακριβώς αρνείται τη βία. Θέλεις να συνεχίσω;


 Θα ήθελα να συνεχίσεις, γιατί αυτός ο διάλογος που έχει ανοιχτεί είναι ακριβώς πάνω και στο δικό μου προβληματισμό. Από γλωσσολογική άποψη δεν μπορώ εγώ προσωπικά να έχω επιχειρήματα. Σε ό,τι αφορά τη φιλοσοφική διάσταση που θέτεις στο τέλος, αυτό ακριβώς είναι και το ζήτημά μου. Στο παρελθόν, πολύ πριν ασχοληθώ με το θέμα, πιστεύω ότι, αν διάβαζα τον όρο "Μη Βία", αμέσως θα θεωρούσα ότι κατάλαβα τι σημαίνει. Θα ήταν αυταπόδεικτο: άρνηση της βίας. Δε νομίζω ότι θα προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω καλύτερα το νόημα του όρου. Σήμερα βρίσκομαι σε μία διαφορετική κατάσταση. Ασχολούμαι με τη Μη Βία εδώ και δύο χρόνια αρκετά συστηματικά και διαπιστώνω ότι αφομοιώνω το νόημά της αργά και σταδιακά, μέρα με τη μέρα. Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί, μεγαλωμένος σε ένα βίαιο κοινωνικό περιβάλλον, δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω πώς είναι δυνατό να αρνηθώ κάτι χωρίς να ασκήσω βία στον εαυτό μου ή σε κάποιον άλλο. Εκεί βρίσκεται ένα παράδοξο. Δε γίνεται να απέχω από τη βία με βίαιο τρόπο αλλά μόνο με μη βίαιο τρόπο και για να το κάνω χρειάζεται πρώτα να συνειδητοποιήσω ότι υπάρχει και αυτή η επιλογή. Το ερώτημά μου είναι αν ο όρος "Μη Βία" δηλώνει ότι πρόκειται για μια εντελώς διαφορετική επιλογή ή αν δίνει την εντύπωση ότι η Μη Βία είναι ένα ακόμη "αντί-" στη ζωή μας (όπως αντικαπνιστικός, αντιπολεμικός, αντιρατσιστικός κλπ). Κατά τη γνώμη μου η Μη Βία δεν έχει σχέση με οτιδήποτε "αντι-". Αυτό όμως έχει χρειαστεί καιρός να το καταλάβω και ακόμα δεν μπορώ να πω ότι το έχω αφομοιώσει πλήρως. Η ιστορία του Γκάντι, του Μάρτιν Λούθερ Κινγκ κλπ είναι γνωστή, αλλά η ουσία της Μη Βίας θεωρώ ότι είναι σε μεγάλο βαθμό άγνωστη. Αυτά βέβαια δεν αφορούν εσένα, μιας και δε σε γνωρίζω, αλλά τη γενικότερή μου εκτίμηση για την ελληνική κοινωνία. Περιμένω την τοποθέτησή σου, όπως και των άλλων μελών, γιατί με βοηθάει πολύ. Γιώργος


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 21, 2012)

Georgios said:


> Ωστόσο, (και εδώ είναι το αντιφατικό για μένα) η Μη Βία, όπως την αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ τουλάχιστον, δεν είναι μία ετεροπροσδιοριζόμενη στάση ζωής. Δηλαδή η Μη Βίαιη στάση δεν προκύπτει από την αποφυγή ή της άρνηση της βίας, αλλά το αντίστροφο.


Προσωπικά θα συμφωνήσω με τον Νίκελ:


nickel said:


> η μη βία καλώς είναι μια έννοια που πρέπει να ορίζεται ως το αντίθετο της βίας. Έχει αξία επειδή ακριβώς αρνείται τη βία.


Αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο ζήτημα ως μη καπνίστρια και μη θεΐστρια (δηλαδή άθεη), και έχω καταλήξει στο ίδιο συμπέρασμα: αυτές οι στάσεις έχουν αξία ακριβώς επειδή απορρίπτουν κάποιες άλλες στάσεις, και αυτό θα πρέπει να φαίνεται στην ονομασία τους.

Όταν αναδύονται κάποιες φιλοσοφικές, ιδεολογικές ή πολιτικές τάσεις, είναι φυσικό να αναδυθούν και οι αντίθετες, και είναι όχι μόνο φυσικό αλλά και αναγκαίο να δηλώσουν στην ονομασία τους την αντίθεση αυτή. Το ίδιο και όταν αναδύονται κάποιες συμπεριφορές, όπως το κάπνισμα. 

Το γεγονός ακριβώς ότι απορρίπτουμε αυτές τις τάσεις ή τις συμπεριφορές είναι αυτό που μας προσδιορίζει. Δεν συνιστά "ετεροπροσδιορισμό", γιατί εμείς προσδιοριστήκαμε έτσι, δεν μας προσδιόρισαν οι άλλοι. Εμείς πήραμε μια απόφαση για τη στάση που θα τηρήσουμε απέναντι στους άλλους. Το καλύτερο λοιπόν είναι να το δηλώσουμε σαφώς και ευθέως.


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Να ζητήσω πρώτα συγγνώμη που δεν χρησιμοποίησα τον γλωσσολογικά σωστό όρο _λεξική μονάδα_. Το έκανα για να δείξω ότι χρησιμοποιούμε τη _μη βία_ όπως ο Αγγλοσάξονας χρησιμοποιεί το _nonviolence_. Βασίζονται και τα δύο στην ίδια μορφή σύνθεσης, βάζουμε και στις δύο περιπτώσεις διπλό τόνο και μοναδική διαφορά είναι ότι εκείνοι εύκολα αφαιρούν το ενωτικό και γενικότερα κάνουν τις δύο λέξεις μία ενώ εμείς δεν έχουμε τέτοιες ευκολίες. Το κάνουν αυτό οι Εγγλέζοι και σε άλλες λέξεις/λεξικές μονάδες, π.χ. _pigeon-hole, pigeon hole, pigeonhole_. Εμείς, αν αποφασίσουμε να ενώσουμε τις δύο λέξεις σε μία, το κάνουμε, αναγκαστικά, ολόκληρο θέμα — αν θα μπει ενωτικό -ο, αν θα είναι το πρώτο συνθετικό σε γενική πτώση (_αστυκτονία_ ή _αστεοκτονία_; ) κτλ κτλ. Ας ξεχάσουμε για μια στιγμή την ορολογία και ας σκεφτούμε ότι το _nonviolence_ έχει θέση στα λεξικά, στο Ν και όχι στο V, ενώ η _μη βία_ παραμένει λημματογραφικά απόβλητη. Έχουμε δηλαδή το φαινόμενο της μη λημματογραφησιμότητας.
:)

Γιώργο, στα φιλοσοφικά επίτρεψέ μου να επιστρέψω αργότερα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2012)

Διαβάζω το τελευταίο μήνυμά σου, Γιώργο, και απαντώ ειδικότερα σ' αυτό. Μπορούμε βεβαίως να δούμε την αποχή από τη βία σε συνδυασμό με τη χριστιανική αγάπη ή στο πλαίσιο του φιλειρηνισμού, αλλά ιστορικά και εντέλει σημασιολογικά η μη βία συνδυάζεται με κοινωνικούς αγώνες και δεν ταυτίζεται τόσο με την παθητικότητα, την παθητική αποδοχή κακών. Είναι κυρίως η επιλογή που κάνεις να διεκδικήσεις τα δικαιώματά σου χωρίς προσφυγή στη βία. Το παράδειγμα του Γκάντι στο οποίο παρέπεμψα στο #6 («I believe that non-violence is infinitely superior to violence, forgiveness is more manly than punishment») είναι η πρώτη εμφάνιση του όρου (το 1920), έστω κι αν δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που συζητιέται η ιδέα. Γνωρίζουμε τους αγώνες του Γκάντι και εύκολα θα δούμε το όνομά του στο κείμενα με τη φράση «non-violent, anti-imperialist».

Δεν υπάρχει κάτι περίεργο στη συνύπαρξη του _nonviolent_ με έναν αγώνα ενάντια σε κάτι που θεωρούμε κακό. Δηλαδή, η μη βία δεν ταυτίζεται με κάποιο «αντί», αλλά η μη βίαιη δράση μπορεί να αποτελέσει το μέσο στον «αντι-αγώνα», στον αγώνα ενάντια σε κάτι. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι ακόμα και στον αντικαπνιστικό αγώνα θα ήταν πολύ πειστικό να ρίχναμε μια μπουνιά στα μούτρα καθενός που φυσά τον καπνό του στα δικά μας, αλλά ταυτόχρονα πολλοί θα ισχυριστούν ότι εντέλει θα ωφεληθούμε περισσότερο όλοι αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε πιο έξυπνους και μη βίαιους τρόπους για να πείσουμε τους καπνιστές να σεβαστούν τους άλλους και να λυπηθούν τον εαυτό τους.

Αν τα λεξικά μας είχαν λήμμα για τη μη βία, θα αντικατόπτριζαν αυτό που διαβάζουμε και στα καλά αγγλικά λεξικά:
the use of peaceful means, not force, to bring about political or social change
the practice of opposing a government without using violence, for example by not obeying laws
A philosophy that rejects the use of violence, and instead seeks to bring about change through peaceful responses even to violent acts.

Βλέπεις ότι, παρόλο που η Wikipedia δίνει διπλό ορισμό στον όρο (Nonviolence has two (closely related) meanings: (1) It can refer, first, to a general philosophy of abstention from violence because of moral or religious principle (e.g. “She believes in nonviolence.”), or (2) it can refer to the behaviour of people using nonviolent action (e.g. “The demonstrators maintained their nonviolence.”), τα λεξικά αναδεικνύουν τη χρήση του όρου στην επιδίωξη κοινωνικών και πολιτικών αλλαγών.

Θα ήθελα ωστόσο να καταλάβω καλύτερα τη θέση σου για τη μη βία στην ελληνική κοινωνία.


----------



## Georgios (Dec 23, 2012)

Για κάποιο λόγο δε μου κράτησε την απάντηση. Θα ξανααπαντήσω αργότερα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2012)

Σου έσβησα τώρα το τεράστιο παράθεμα που δεν χρειαζόταν. Αλλά είναι κρίμα να χάνουμε κείμενα. Αν γράψω κάτι πάνω από πέντε προτάσεις, προτιμώ πάντα να το γράφω πρώτα στο Word. Πολύ ασφαλέστερο!


----------



## Georgios (Dec 24, 2012)

Τα ξαναγράφω λοιπόν. 
Φίλε Nickel. 
Πολύ μου αρέσει η εμπεριστατωμένη απάντησή σου. Νομίζω ότι σε γενικές γραμμές συμφωνούμε σε ό,τι αφορά τη φιλοσοφική προσέγγιση. Θα σου γράψω παρόλ'αυτά κάποιες σκέψεις μου σχετικά με τη Μη Βία. 
Όταν διοργανώνουμε αυτά τα εργαστήρια Μη Βίαιης Επικοινωνίας, οι συμμετέχοντες πολύ συχνά εκπλήσσονται από τη διαπίστωση ότι η ζωή τους χαρακτηρίζεται από πολύ περισσότερη βία από ό,τι νόμιζαν ως τότε. Για τους περισσότερους από εμάς στην Ελλάδα η σωματική βία δεν είναι συχνό φαινόμενο στη ζωή μας (προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον). Η ψυχολογική βία όμως είναι ο κανόνας στις διαπροσωπικές μας σχέσεις και στη σχέση μας με τον εαυτό μας. Σύμφωνα με τη Μη Βίαιη Επικοινωνία κύριο ρόλο στη δημιουργία της βίας έχει η γλώσσα μας. Η γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιούμε για να επικοινωνήσουμε με τους άλλους ανθρώπους (η οποία είναι και η ίδια γλώσσα που μιλάμε μέσα στο κεφάλι μας για να επικοινωνήσουμε με τον εαυτό μας) έχει τέτοια χαρακτηριστικά που μας οδηγεί στο να γίνουμε βίαιοι. 
Αυτό φυσικά δεν ισχύει μόνο για τους Έλληνες αλλά και για πολλούς άλλους, ιδιαίτερα δε για τους δυτικούς. Εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι για την Ελλάδα, γιατί είμαι Έλληνας κι εδώ ζω αυτή τη στιγμή. 
Επομένως, μπορεί κάποιοι να είναι εξοικειωμένοι με την πολιτική Μη Βία του Γκάντι, του Λούθερ Κινγκ κλπ, αλλά αμφιβάλλω για το πόσοι είναι εξοικειωμένοι με την ουσία της Μη Βίας. Θεωρώ ότι κανείς έχει τόσο μεγαλύτερη συνειδητότητα της έννοιας της Μη Βίας όσο περισσότερη συναίσθηση και αντίληψη έχει για τη βία στο άμεσο κοινωνικό περιβάλλον του καθώς επίσης και μέσα του.
Όταν κάποιος ακούσει τον όρο Μη Βία κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα σκεφτεί ότι είναι ό,τι έκανε ο Γκάντι, δηλαδή δεν ασκούμε σωματική βία, αλλά χρησιμοποιούμε μη βίαιες τακτικές για να πετύχουμε τους πολιτικούς και κοινωνικούς μας στόχους. Σύμφωνοι, αλλά η Μη Βία είναι κάτι πιο βαθύ. Για παράδειγμα, υπάρχει το θεμελιώδες ερώτημα του πώς θα ακολουθήσουμε μία τακτική μη βίας. Λόγω κοινωνικής εκπαίδευσης έχουμε την παρόρμηση να είμαστε βίαιοι (κυρίως σε λεκτικό επίπεδο). Πώς αυτό θα σταματήσει, ώστε να αρχίσουμε να είμαστε μη βίαιοι; Θα το επιβάλουμε στον εαυτό μας; Θα πούμε στον εαυτό μας ότι είναι “κακό” ή “ανήθικο” να είμαστε βίαιοι; Αν το κάνουμε αυτό, τότε αυτομάτως γινόμαστε βίαιοι, άρα εκ των πραγμάτων ξεχνάμε τη μη βία. Προσωπικά, μελετώ τη μη βία, γιατί θέλω να δω τι είδους επιλογές μου δίνει στη ζωή (και μέχρι τώρα μου έχει δώσει υπέροχες επιλογές) και όχι γιατί η βία είναι “κακή”. Αν σκεφτόμουνα ότι η βία είναι “κακή” ή “ανήθικη” ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο, θα ανάγκαζα τον εαυτό μου να κάνει “μη βίαιες” επιλογές από φόβο μη νιώσω την ενοχή, τη ντροπή κλπ που θα μου προκαλούσαν κάποιες άλλες βίαιες επιλογές. Επομένως, μόνο κατ'όνομα θα ήταν μη βίαιες αυτές οι επιλογές, αφού θα είχαν στηριχτεί στην άσκηση εσωτερικής βίας. Θα ήταν σαν να πίεζω τον εαυτό μου να μην τρώει γλυκά, επειδή όλοι ξέρουμε ότι είναι “κακό” να τρώει κανείς πολλά γλυκά. Ωστόσο, θα βίωνα συνεχώς ένα στρες και μία βία, ένα φόβο μην παρεκτραπώ και νιώσω ενοχή. Άσε που τελικά κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα έχανα την εγκράτειά μου μια και καλή και θα κατέληγα να φάω ένα ταψί γαλακτομπούρεκο! Όλα αυτά που λέω βέβαια αποτελούν ένα προσωπικό προσανατολισμό. Εννοείται ότι συχνά πυκνά νιώθω και ντροπή και ενοχή, αλλά ευτυχώς με τον καιρό μειώνονται. 
Τώρα τι σχέση έχουν όλα αυτά με το όνομα; Εννοιολογικά νομίζω ότι θα μου άρεσε ένα όνομα που ξεφεύγει από το παιχνίδι των αντιθέτων (βία – μη βια), γιατί πιστεύω ότι η έννοια της μη βίας δεν βρίσκεται μέσα σε αυτό το παιχνίδι. Είναι αυτοπροσδιοριζόμενη ελεύθερη επιλογή. Υπάρχει και χωρίς την παρουσία της βίας. Παράλληλα, θα μου άρεσε επίσης μια λέξη που να προκαλεί και μια απορία σε αυτόν που θα την ακούσει και θα του κεντρίσει την περιέργεια να μάθει τι είναι αυτό. Όπως νομίζω ότι η ουσία της Μη Βίας είναι καινούρια για την κουλτούρα μας, έτσι θα ήθελα και μια καινούρια λέξη. Μια λέξη όπως “αβία” ίσως θα μπορούσε να παίξει έναν τέτοιο ρόλο (άσχετα αν το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα ίσως δεν είναι σωστό γλωσσολογικά ή είναι ακαλαίσθητο). 
Όπως και να έχει, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι έχω τις απαντήσεις αλλά μάλλον τις ερωτήσεις και τους προβληματισμούς. Ίσως να μην είμαι και σε θέση να εκφραστώ ως προς το συγκεκριμένο θέμα όσο καθαρά θα ήθελα. Πιθανόν μετά από κάποιο διάστημα να μπορώ να το κάνω καλύτερα. 
Αν έχετε τη διάθεση μπορώ να δημιουργήσω και κάποια άλλα νήματα σχετικά με τη Μη Βίαιη Επικοινωνία, διότι κατά τη μετάφραση του βιβλίου συνάντησα αρκετές δυσκολίες, κυρίως σε ό,τι αφορά τη μετάφραση – εύρεση συναισθημάτων. Ήδη βέβαια η συζήτηση με έχει βοηθήσει και νιώθω πιο άνετα με τον όρο Μη Βία από ότι πριν αναρτήσω το θέμα. 
Ευχαριστώ και εύχομαι Καλά Χριστούγεννα με Αγάπη και Ζεστασιά!
Φιλικά, 
Γιώργος


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 24, 2012)

Δυο λινκ όπου χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος "μηβία":

http://www.kosmosxorispolemous.gr/tag/Μηβία/

http://worldmarchgr.wordpress.com/2009/08/29/τι-ειναι-η-μηβια/

Αν είναι να πλάσουμε λέξη, προτιμώ τη μηβία από την αβία (που μου θυμίζει τους όρους αβιοτικός κτο. που στη βιολογία δηλώνουν τους μη βιοτικούς παράγοντες)


----------



## Georgios (Dec 24, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Δυο λινκ όπου χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος "μηβία":
> 
> http://www.kosmosxorispolemous.gr/tag/Μηβία/
> 
> ...



Και τα δύο είναι από το κίνημα του Νέου Ανθρωπισμού. Τα ξέρω τα παιδιά και μάλιστα τους έχω στείλει και το link της συζήτησής μας εδώ. 
Πάντως από αισθητική άποψη είναι γεγονός ότι το Μηβία με ξενίζει...Το Αβία μου αρέσει περισσότερο, αν και όντως θυμίζει το "άβιο". Επίσης, στον προφορικό λόγο το Μηβία είναι πιο κατανοητό, ενώ το Αβία θα χρειαστεί επεξήγηση.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 24, 2012)

Georgios said:


> Το Αβία μου αρέσει περισσότερο


Επειδή δεν είσαι από τη Μεσσηνία. Εμένα μου θυμίζει αυτό.


----------



## Georgios (Dec 24, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Επειδή δεν είσαι από τη Μεσσηνία. Εμένα μου θυμίζει αυτό.



Έχει και δήμο Μη Βίας η Μεσσηνία ; :)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 24, 2012)

Για μένα που είμαι από τη Μεσσηνία, η Αβία είναι λέξη της παιδικής μου ηλικίας.


----------



## jmanveda (Dec 25, 2012)

Σχετικά με himsa και a-himsa, ιδού τι παραθέτει το σανσκριτικό λεξικό Monier-Williams.

a-vihimsaka -- mfn. not injuring anybody MBh. (sometimes with the gen. %{bhUsAnAm}). 

a-vihimsana -- am n. not injuring BhP.

a-vihimsaka -- mfn. not hurting , harmless , innocuous Mn. v , 45 MBh. R. 

a-himsat -- mfn. not hurting RV. x , 22 , 13 VS. AV. 

deva-himsaka -- m. enemy of the gods MW.

ni-himsana -- n. ( %{hiMs}) killing , slaughter L. 

hi-himsaka -- mfn. injuring , hurting , harming (with gen. or ifc.) MBh. R. &c.

vi-himsata -- f. the act of harming or injuring (with loc.) MBh.

himsa -- mfn. injuring , injurious , mischievous , hostile RV.

himsaka -- mfn. = prec. Ya1jn5. MBh. &c. tn. (only L.) a noxious animal , beast of prey; an enemy; a Bra1hman skilled in the magical texts of the Atharva-veda (cf. %{hiMsA-karman}). 

himsana -- m. an enemy L. n. the act of hurting , injuring , killing , slaying Mn. MBh. &c. 

himsaniya -- mfn. to be hurt or injured MBh. to be killed (as cattle) Kull. on Mn. v , 41.


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2012)

Καλημέρα σας. Τις ευχές μου.

Γιώργο, σε ευχαριστώ για τη λεπτομερή παρουσίαση των σκέψεων και των προβληματισμών σου. Θέλω πολύ να απαντήσω, αλλά μέσα στις ανοχές των εορτών.

Μπορώ ωστόσο να σου πω δύο πράγματα από τώρα: (α) θα επιμείνω στον όρο *μη βία* και (β) με χαρά θα δούμε και νήματα με άλλους όρους που σε προβλημάτισαν.


----------



## Dr Moshe (Dec 30, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ τους αγαπητούς φίλους που εξέφρασαν τη γνώμη τους για τη γλωσσολογική πλευρά τού ζητήματος. Επειδή φοβούμαι ότι παραβλέφθηκαν ορισμένα στοιχεία, ανεξάρτητα από κάθε προτίμηση, ας μου επιτραπεί να υπενθυμίσω τα εξής:

Εν πρώτοις, το κριτήριο του μοναδικού τόνου δεν αποτελεί ιδιορρυθμία κάποιων που επιμένουν να το διατηρούν, αλλά βασική προϋπόθεση για την αναγνώριση της φωνολογικής λέξης. Παρακαλώ ας μην παραγνωρίζουμε αυτή τη βασική παράμετρο, θεμελιώδη για την Ελληνική, την οποία μπορεί κανείς να συναντήσει σε κάθε εγχειρίδιο μορφολογίας. Μπορείτε να δείτε λεπτομέρειες στο βιβλίο τής συναδέλφου Α. Ράλλη, _Μορφολογία _(Αθήνα 2005, σελ. 29-34), που πιστεύω ότι είναι προσιτό για εισαγωγικές έννοιες. Από αυτή την άποψη η πολυλεκτική μονάδα _μη βία_ δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί μία λέξη.

Δεν είναι επίσης σωστό να κρίνουμε τα ελληνικά σύνθετα με γνώμονα την Αγγλική, όπου συχνά συγκολλώνται μορφήματα για να αποτελέσουν μία λέξη. Στην Ελληνική, ωστόσο, είναι βασικό να πληρούνται αθροιστικώς τρία κριτήρια: α) ενιαίος τόνος τού συνθέτου, β) σημασία που δεν αποτελεί πάντοτε άθροισμα των σημασιών των συνθετικών, γ) συστατικά μέρη που είναι είτε λέξεις είτε μορφήματα. Συχνή, αλλά όχι απαραίτητη, είναι η παρουσία τού -ο- ως συνδετικού φωνήεντος. Η πολυλεκτική μονάδα _μη βία _δεν καλύπτει και τα τρία αυτά κριτήρια και, επομένως, δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί σύνθετο. Για τον λόγο αυτόν, όταν κριθεί απαραίτητο να λημματογραφηθεί, θα πρέπει να καταχωριστεί ως φράση στο λήμμα που αποτελεί την κεφαλή της, δηλ. στη λέξη _βία_.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 4, 2013)

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω για το αντίστροφο: η ύπαρξη σ' ένα σύνθετο δύο τόνων υπονομεύει το χαρακτηρισμό του ως συνθέτου ή μάλλον δημιουργεί κάποια ιδιαίτερη υποκατηγορία; Π.χ. όταν λέμε "την προτελευταία φορά" πολύ συχνά τονίζουμε και το προ- και το αί-.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 4, 2013)

Αυτός είναι τόνος προσωδίας, λόγω της ύπαρξης πολλών άτονων συλλαβών στην σειρά. Όταν η προηγούμενη συλλαβή τονίζεται, δεν συνηθίζουμε τον τόνο στο πρό- του προτελευταία, προπερασμένος, κτλ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 5, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι μόνο θέμα "προσωδίας", όπως λες. Το προκαταλαμβάνω, π.χ., δεν έχει τέτοιο τόνο, αν και πολυσύλλαβο, ούτε το προπαρασκευαστικός. Περαιτέρω, όταν λες _"Όταν η προηγούμενη συλλαβή τονίζεται, δεν συνηθίζουμε τον τόνο στο πρό- του προτελευταία, προπερασμένος, κτλ."_, πώς το εννοείς; Γιά δώσε ένα παράδειγμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 5, 2013)

Συγγνώμη, έπρεπε να δώσω παράδειγμα. Εννοούσα κάτι τέτοιο:

Τελικά ήρθες πρώτος ή προτελευταίος;

Εδώ η συλλαβή που προηγείται του προ-, τονίζεται. Εγώ, τουλάχιστον, δεν ακούω τόνο σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, συνηθέστερα. Τώρα όμως που το καλοσκέφτομαι, το _προ-_ τονίζεται σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις για να δώσει έμφαση στο ότι δεν είναι η _περασμένη_, η _τελευταία_, κτλ. Οπότε ίσως έχεις δίκιο ότι είναι ειδικές περιπτώσεις, αλλά, σε κάθε περίπτωση, αυτή η έμφαση είναι προφορική. Εμφατικούς τόνους βάζουμε και σε άτονες λέξεις (π.χ. στο _θα_):

Δεν ήρθε, είπε ότι *θα* έρθει.


----------



## Costas (Jan 5, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> το _προ-_ τονίζεται σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις για να δώσει έμφαση στο ότι δεν είναι η _περασμένη_, η _τελευταία_, κτλ. Οπότε ίσως έχεις δίκιο ότι είναι ειδικές περιπτώσεις, αλλά, σε κάθε περίπτωση, αυτή η έμφαση είναι προφορική. Εμφατικούς τόνους βάζουμε και σε άτονες λέξεις (π.χ. στο _θα_):
> 
> Δεν ήρθε, είπε ότι *θα* έρθει.


Το θέμα μου είναι ότι στη μια περίπτωση, τη δική μου με το 'θα', έχουμε δύο ξεχωριστές λέξεις και πρόκειται σαφώς για έμφαση, ενώ στο 'προτελευταίος' βάζουμε συχνά δεύτερο τόνο χωρίς να θέλουμε σώνει και καλά να δώσουμε έμφαση ανάλογη με του παραδείγματός σου με το 'θα'. Και φυσικά το συσχετίζω με την προβληματική του νήματος και μ' ένα από τα κριτήρια που ανέφερε ο Δρ. Μοσέ, σε αντιπαραβολή με τη 'μη βία'. Μήπως δηλ. το προτελευταίος είναι 'οιονεί σύνθετη λέξη', κάτι μεταξύ 'γνήσιου συνθέτου' και 'πολυλεξικής μονάδας';


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2013)

Δεν έχω καταλάβει ποιο ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα. Ο Dr Moshe εξήγησε τι μπορεί να θεωρηθεί λέξη και εγώ είχα ήδη αναφέρει ότι κακώς χαρακτήρισα τη «μη βία» λέξη και όχι λεξική μονάδα. Το δικό μου θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχει μπει ακόμα στα λεξικά, έστω στο λήμμα _βία_ (γιατί και εγώ εκεί θα περίμενα να μπει στη σημερινή μορφή των λεξικών), για να δούμε και τον ορισμό της. Αποκεί και πέρα μπορεί να γίνει μια διαφορετική συζήτηση για τον τρόπο που τα λεξικά παρουσιάζουν τα λήμματά τους. Αυτή τη στιγμή τα λεξικά έχουν λήμματα για πολυλεκτικές μονάδες μόνο στην περίπτωση που δεν μπορούν να φιλοξενηθούν αυτές σε κάποιο μονολεκτικό λήμμα. Στο ΛΝΕΓ έχουμε π.χ. λήμματα για ξενικές φράσεις και λεξικές μονάδες (όπως _persona non grata, χαντς-φρί, χάπι-εντ_) αλλά και ελληνικές λεξικές μονάδες (_μη με λησμόνει, μη μου άπτου_). Σε κάποια ξένα λεξικά είναι πάμπολλες οι λεξικές μονάδες που έχουν αποσπαστεί από τα μονολεκτικά λήμματα με σκοπό να μην δημιουργούνται λήμματα με τεράστιο αριθμό ενδολημμάτων και να διευκολύνεται η ανεύρεση. Εδώ έχει σε pdf δείγμα από το _Longman Dictionary of Contemporary English_, που είναι ένα από τα λεξικά που καινοτόμησαν σ’ αυτόν τον τομέα. Στη σελίδα 2 του pdf βλέπουμε ότι μονάδες όπως _capital goods_ ή _capital punishment_ είναι χωριστά και ερμηνευμένα λήμματα, ενώ στα ελληνικά λεξικά παρόμοιες μονάδες γίνονται ενδολήμματα ή σκέτα παραδείγματα. Αυτό ωστόσο συμβαίνει και σε άλλα αγγλικά λεξικά.


----------



## Costas (Jan 5, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δεν έχω καταλάβει ποιο ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα.


Αν αναφέρεσαι σε μένα, τότε απαντάω ότι δεν έχω κάποιο 'πρόβλημα'. Ένα ερώτημα έθεσα, που είναι η τελευταία πρόταση του ποστ μου πριν από το δικό σου, και αυτό σε σχέση με το κριτήριο του μονού τόνου σε μια σύνθετη λέξη, που ανέφερε ο Δρ. Μοσέ. Τίποτα παραπάνω.


----------



## irmar (Jan 6, 2014)

Συγγνώμη που πετάγομαι μέσα στη συζήτηση από λίγο διαφορετική σκοπιά, αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή καταπιάνομαι με τη διόρθωση/επιμέλεια μιας μετάφρασης. 
Η αγγλική φράση του βιβλίου προς μετάφραση/διόρθωση είναι "The virtue of non-injury should not be taken to an extreme". Φυσικά η λέξη "μη-βία" δεν ταιριάζει, αφού δεν είναι μια αρετή αλλά ένας τρόπος σκέψης και ζωής. Εξ άλλου ο συγγραφέας αν ήθελε μη-βία θα έλεγε non-violence. 
Ο δύστυχος μεταφραστής στην απελπισία του, προσπάθησε να τη γλυτώσει γράφοντας "η αρετή του να μη βλάπτουμε". Μπλιάχ, όπως θα έλεγαν και οι νεότεροι. 
Kάποιοι συνάδελφοι μου πρότειναν τη λέξη "αβλάβεια". Που όντως πλησιάζει περισσότερο στο harmlessness ή στο non-injury παρά στο non-violence άρα ίσως πράγματι ταιριάζει περισσότερο. Ειλικρινά δεν ήξερα καν την ύπαρξη αυτής της λέξης (τη βρήκα στο λεξικό, όντως υπάρχει). 
Ποιά η γνώμη σας για την "αβλάβεια"; Δεν τρελλαίνομαι κιόλας, αλλά δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ και κάτι άλλο. Έχετε καμιά άλλη πρόταση;
Ευχαριστώ για την όποια βοήθεια. 

Ιρένε


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2014)

Η _αβλάβεια_ είχε δύο σημασίες: (α) την ενεργητική (το να μη βλάπτεις, το να μην κάνεις κακό) και (β) την περιγραφή κατάστασης (η έλλειψη βλάβης).
http://www.lsj.gr/index.php/Αβλάβεια

Υποτίθεται ότι από τις δύο έχει διατηρηθεί η δεύτερη στη νέα ελληνική.
http://www.livepedia.gr/index.php/Αβλάβεια

Όπως και να το κάνουμε, αυτός που πρωτακούει τη λέξη δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει ποια από τις δύο σημασίες έχει αν δεν του την εξηγήσουν ή αν δεν μπορεί να κρίνει από τα συμφραζόμενα.

Η αναζήτηση στο διαδίκτυο δείχνει ότι χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα σε διάφορες φιλοσοφικές σχολές για να αποδώσει το _non-injury_. Μάλιστα, το χρησιμοποιούν χωρίς να το εξηγήσουν. Θα πρότεινα να χρησιμοποιηθεί μαζί με κάποια εξήγηση στην αρχή.

Η περιφραστική απόδοση θα ήταν *η μη πρόκληση βλάβης*.


----------



## irmar (Jan 8, 2014)

nickel said:


> Η _αβλάβεια_ είχε δύο σημασίες: (α) την ενεργητική (το να μη βλάπτεις, το να μην κάνεις κακό) και (β) την περιγραφή κατάστασης (η έλλειψη βλάβης).
> http://www.lsj.gr/index.php/Αβλάβεια
> Υποτίθεται ότι από τις δύο έχει διατηρηθεί η δεύτερη στη νέα ελληνική.
> http://www.livepedia.gr/index.php/Αβλάβεια
> ...



Ο Μπαμπινιώτης διαφωνεί, έχει μόνον την έννοια του non-injury. Δεν έχει τη λέξη μόνη της, αλλά στο λήμμα "αβλαβής", όπου προσφέρει δύο σημασίες (συν μία νομική που δεν ενδιαφέρει τη συζήτησή μας): 


> αβλαβής: 1. αυτός που δεν έχει υποστεί βλάβη ΣΥΝ:άθικτος, αλώβητος, ανέπαφος (...) 2. αυτός που δεν προξενεί βλάβη ΣΥΝ: άκακος, ακίνδυνος (...). Επίσης αβλάβεια (σημασία 2)


Γι'αυτόν δηλαδή η αβλάβεια δεν σημαίνει την κατάσταση κάποιου που δεν έχει υποστεί βλάβη αλλά μόνον το να μην προξενείς βλάβη
[γι'αυτόν το 2 είναι αυτό που εσύ όνομάζεις 1]
Εξ άλλου, από πότε το livepedia που δημιουργείται από χρήστες όπως εμείς έχει τον τελευταίο λόγο ως αυθεντία;
Ο περιφραστικός τρόπος είναι πολύ άκομψος! 
Στη δική μου περίπτωση πιστεύω λοιπόν πως μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω την αβλάβεια με ασφάλεια, διότι από τα συμφραζόμενα είναι ξεκάθαρη η σημασία της, αφού μιλάει για την "αρετή της αβλάβειας". Το να μην έχεις πάθει τίποτα δεν είναι αρετή...

Ευχαριστώ πάντως για τη συζήτηση!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2014)

irmar said:


> Εξ άλλου, από πότε το livepedia που δημιουργείται από χρήστες όπως εμείς έχει τον τελευταίο λόγο ως αυθεντία;


Από όσο γνωρίζω, το συντριπτικά μεγαλύτερο μέρος του σώματος της livepedia βασίζεται σε παλαιότερα και πιο σύγχρονα λεξικά σώματα και επικουρικά, και υπό έλεγχο ειδικών, σε συνεισφορά (κυρίως διορθώσεις) χρηστών. Το λήμμα *αβλάβεια* στον επίτ. Δημητράκο, π.χ. δίνει ακριβώς το ίδιο ερμήνευμα με το livepedia: *αβλάβεια, η* (ΑΝ) έλλειψη βλάβης, ακεραιότης.

Εδώ είναι, επίσης, οι σχετικές αναφορές στο Αντιλεξικό (στα λήμματα αβλάβεια και αφθαρσία). Είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι στο ευρετήριο, το λεξικό δίνει το πρώτο στην καταχώριση *αβλάβεια* (_ακινδυνότης_) και το δεύτερο στο *αβλάβεια* (_ακεραιότης_).


----------



## Otto (Jan 8, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει εναλλακτική, αρκεί βέβαια ν' αναλάβει κάποιος το βάρος να καθιερώσει μια νέα (σωστή) έκφραση, μέσα σ' έναν χώρο όπου έχει καθιερωθεί μια λανθασμένη ή τέλος πάντων αδόκιμη. Η λέξη είναι *Μειλίχιος, Μειλιχιότητα*. Ειδικά όταν πρόκειται για εκδήλωση γλωσσικής "μη-βίας", η μειλιχιότητα αποδίδει ακριβώς νομίζω αυτό που θέτε να πείτε...
"Μειλίχια Γλώσσα", δες τι ωραίο που ακούγεται...
Δυστυχώς, η παγκόσμια επικράτηση μιας τόσο φτωχής γλώσσας όσο είναι η Αγγλική, έχει αρχίσει να φτωχαίνει και τη δική μας γλώσσα εξ αντανακλάσεως...


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2014)

Καλημέρα

@irmar, 33:
Ίσως δεν έγινε κατανοητή η προσωπική μου τοποθέτηση στο #32. Ένιωσα υποχρεωμένος να μην κρύψω την ιστορία της λέξης: τις δύο σημασίες που «είχε» και τη μία που «υποτίθεται ότι έχει διατηρηθεί». Οι πηγές μου όταν τα γράφω αυτά δεν είναι η διαδικτυακή livepedia, απλώς αυτήν μπορώ να αναφέρω εδώ. Οι πηγές μου είναι όλα τα έντυπα λεξικά της νεότερης ελληνικής, από το Λεξικό της Πρωΐας και μετά, που ωστόσο δεν έχουν βασιστεί σε σύγχρονα σώματα κειμένων. Δεν κοίταξα ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ προκειμένου να έχω μια ακόμα πιο φρέσκια ιδέα: των σωμάτων κειμένων όπως μπορούμε να τα έχουμε από το διαδίκτυο. Σύμφωνα με αυτά ανέφερα ότι o όρος χρησιμοποιείται —και μάλιστα χωρίς εξήγηση— με τη σημασία της μη πρόκλησης βλάβης. Δεν υπάρχει λοιπόν καμιά αντίθεση με τη δική σου άποψη.

Υπάρχει ωστόσο αντίθεση με την άποψη του Otto περί φτωχής αγγλικής γλώσσας, ιδίως όταν μια τόσο εξωφρενική άποψη σερβίρεται έτσι, αυθαίρετα και ατεκμηρίωτα. Αλλά η αγγλική γλώσσα μού εξήγησε ότι ούτε παρεξηγείται ούτε πτοείται, και μπορούμε να το αφήσουμε να περάσει έτσι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 8, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αλλά η αγγλική γλώσσα μού εξήγησε ότι ούτε παρεξηγείται ούτε πτοείται, και μπορούμε να το αφήσουμε να περάσει έτσι.



Κι εμένα και το έκανε μάλιστα χρησιμοποιώντας συνώνυμα από τρεις διαφορετικές γλώσσες: γερμανικά, λατινικά και ελληνικά. :)


----------



## Otto (Jan 8, 2014)

nickel said:


> Υπάρχει ωστόσο αντίθεση με την άποψη του Otto περί φτωχής αγγλικής γλώσσας, ιδίως όταν μια τόσο εξωφρενική άποψη σερβίρεται έτσι, αυθαίρετα και ατεκμηρίωτα. Αλλά η αγγλική γλώσσα μού εξήγησε ότι ούτε παρεξηγείται ούτε πτοείται, και μπορούμε να το αφήσουμε να περάσει έτσι.


Χμμμ, η αλήθεια είναι ότι τούτη η άποψη είναι μάλλον διαισθητική, αφού δεν την έχω ούτε εγώ τεκμηριώσει μέσα μου. Δεν έχω άλλωστε τα κατάλληλα γνωστικά εργαλεία για να κρίνω αντικειμενικά κάτι τέτοιο. Όπως και να 'χει, εκφράσεις όπως "nonviolence" μου φαίνονται ως ενδείξεις γλωσσικής (ή μήπως νοητικής; ) φτώχειας. Το σωστότερο λοιπόν θα ήταν να το θέσω όπως κάποιος άλλος συνομιλητής, ότι προσπαθούμε να εφαρμόσουμε στη γλώσσα μας συμβάσεις που ανήκουν σε άλλη γλώσσα κι αυτό δημιουργεί κάπως ανοίκειους τύπους, όπως αβία ή μηβία. 

Περί της Μειλίχειας Γλώσσας δεν μου είπες εάν διαφωνείς πάντως. Θεωρώ ότι είναι ένας καλός τρόπος να ξεφύγουμε από την προσπάθεια να μεταφράσουμε κατά λέξη μια έκφραση που δεν πολυταιριάζει στα Ελληνικά...


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2014)

Otto, πολύ γρήγορες απαντήσεις, βασισμένες στη λογική, μια και έχουν συζητηθεί εξαντλητικά αλλού (και εδώ και σε άλλους τόπους):

Δεν μπορεί να είναι λεξιλογικά φτωχή μια γλώσσα που (α) αντλεί το λεξιλόγιό της από τα πλουσιότερα ταμεία της Δύσης (ελληνικά, λατινικά, γαλλικά, γερμανικά: basilica, regal, royal, kingly), (β) μιλιέται σαν πρώτη ή δεύτερη γλώσσα από δισεκατομμύρια, (γ) είναι η γλώσσα χωρών στην πρωτοπορία της δημιουργίας τεχνολογίας, κουλτούρας και νέου λεξιλογίου.

Στην απόδοση της ξένης ορολογίας υπάρχουν κάποιες κατευθυντήριες γραμμές που έχουμε συζητήσει κατά καιρούς, π.χ. Αρχές σχηματισμού όρων. Γλωσσικά ποια είναι τα εμπόδια, τι είναι αυτό που μπορεί να θεωρηθεί αφύσικο στο να λέμε «μη βία» για το _non-violence_ και «αβλάβεια» για το _non-injury_;


----------



## Otto (Jan 8, 2014)

Ξέρω γω, ίσως να τη βρίσκω φτωχή για το γεγονός ότι δεν έχει κλίσεις και καταλήξεις, στα ρήματα και στα ουσιαστικά-επίθετα, όμως απ' την άλλη αυτό είναι που την έκανε να κυριαρχήσει, λόγω ευχρηστίας. Επίσης νομίζω ότι ακριβώς αυτός ο αχταρμάς Ελληνικών, Λατινικών, Γερμανικών, Γαλλικών, πλήττει την ομοιογένεια της γλώσσας. Μην ξεχνάς ότι ακόμη μέχρι σήμερα χρησιμοποιούν ελληνικές λέξεις για νέα επιστημονικά πεδία, όπως πχ nanotechnology. Τέλος πάντων, δεν είναι το θέμα μου να κακοχαρακτηρίσω την Αγγλική. Απλά θεωρώ στα Ελληνικά ότι πχ ο όρος "αγνωσία" ή "άγνοια" υπερτερεί κατά πολύ από έναν υποθετικό όρο όπως "μηγνώση". Τελικά γιατί πρέπει να καταφεύγουμε σε βαρβαρισμούς, όταν υπάρχουν συνώνυμες λέξεις που αποδίδουν ακριβώς το νόημα αυτού που έχουμε να πούμε;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 8, 2014)

Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να πούμε βαρβαρισμό το σχηματισμό νεολογισμών από μη + ουσιαστικό/επίθετο/μετοχή, ιδίως από τη στιγμή που χρησιμοποιείται ήδη (π.χ. μη κερδοσκοπικός, μη εισηγμένες εταιρείες, μη βία κτλ, υπάρχουν αρκετά). Εξάλλου, είναι και λεξικογραφημένη αυτή η χρήση:
*ΛΚΝ*
2. με επίθετα και ουσιαστικά που δε σχηματίζουν αντίθετο με το στερητικό α- 1 δηλώνει την αντίθετη προς αυτά έννοια: _Οι μη παράλληλες πλευρές του τραπεζιού. H μη ανανέωση της εγγραφής._​


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2014)

Με την ευκαιρία: οι λεξομαζώχτρες εκείθεν της Μάγχης και του Ατλαντικού έχουν μαζέψει στερητικά απ' όλα τα ταμεία: in- (im-, il-, ir-), un-, non-, de-, dis-, a-, anti-. Οι πλούσιες γλώσσες έχουν και μεγάλες αγκαλιές.
http://grammarist.com/usage/negative-prefixes/


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 8, 2014)

Έχει κλιτικό σύστημα απλά είναι απλοποιημένο. Το κλιτικό σύστημα της παλαιοαγγλικής ήταν αρκούντως πολύπλοκο, τα ουσιαστικά είχαν τέσσερις πτώσεις (ονομαστική, γενική, αιτιατική και δοτική), τα ρήματα είχαν ένα πολύπλοκο -στα δικά μου μάτια- σύστημα καταλήξεων, έναν πακτωλό προθέσεων, κ.α.

Πρακτικά μπορείς να δεις τα σύγχρονα ουσιαστικά της αγγλικής σαν να έχουν δύο πτώσεις, όμως η μία απ' τις δυο χρησιμοποιείται αντί αυτών που δεν υπάρχουν. Αν το καλοσκεφτείς, το ίδιο συμβαίνει με πολλές κλίσεις και στα νέα ελληνικά. Π.χ. τα ουσιαστικά έχουν τέσσερις πτώσεις αλλά τα περισσότερα έχουν μόνο δύο τύπους σε κάθε αριθμό (τα θηλυκά σε -η, -α, -ω, -ου, τα αρσενικά σε -ης, -ας, όλα τα ουδέτερα).


----------



## Otto (Jan 9, 2014)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία: οι λεξομαζώχτρες εκείθεν της Μάγχης και του Ατλαντικού έχουν μαζέψει στερητικά απ' όλα τα ταμεία: in- (im-, il-, ir-), un-, non-, de-, dis-, a-, anti-. Οι πλούσιες γλώσσες έχουν και μεγάλες αγκαλιές.
> http://grammarist.com/usage/negative-prefixes/



Εξακολουθώ να διατηρώ τις αμφιβολίες μου, περί του πλούτου της Αγγλικής, ή τουλάχιστον έχω κάμποσα ερωτήματα για ένα θέμα που δεν είχα ως τώρα σκεφτεί πολύ πολύ και μου βγήκε στην επιφάνεια από μια άκριτη κουβέντα που πέταξα στο να 'χαμε να λέγαμε.  Μήπως θα είχες να μου προτείνεις κάποια thread, όπου έχει συζητηθεί τούτο το θέμα, να πάω να διαβάσω να ξεστραβωθώ, να μην... οφτοπικιάζουμε; 




Palavra said:


> Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να πούμε βαρβαρισμό το σχηματισμό νεολογισμών από μη + ουσιαστικό/επίθετο/μετοχή, ιδίως από τη στιγμή που χρησιμοποιείται ήδη (π.χ. μη κερδοσκοπικός, μη εισηγμένες εταιρείες, μη βία κτλ, υπάρχουν αρκετά). Εξάλλου, είναι και λεξικογραφημένη αυτή η χρήση:
> *ΛΚΝ*
> 2. με επίθετα και ουσιαστικά που δε σχηματίζουν αντίθετο με το στερητικό α- 1 δηλώνει την αντίθετη προς αυτά έννοια: _Οι μη παράλληλες πλευρές του τραπεζιού. H μη ανανέωση της εγγραφής._​


Δεν έχεις άδικο... Ενώ όμως τα επίθετα μου ακούγονται κι εμένα πολύ οικεία, (πχ μη ανανεώσιμη πηγή ενέργειας, μη οπιούχα κλπ), στα ουσιαστικά σκοντάφτω λίγο. Δεν θα έγραφα ας πούμε ποτέ "η μη ανανέωση της συνεργασίας", αλλά "η λήξη (ή η λύση) της συνεργασίας". Ειδικά για την εγγραφή το λέμε πάντως, δεν αντιλέγω, αν και πάλι θα έψαχνα κάτι με θετική έννοια να βάλω, ας πούμε "η διακοπή της εγγραφής, η καταγγελία της εγγραφής, η απόσυρση της εγγραφής", έστω και με τον κίνδυνο να πέσω λίγο έξω απ' το ακριβές του νοήματος. 

~~~~{}~~~~​
Ειδικά όμως όταν πρόκειται για ένα ουσιαστικό που εκφράζει μία βασική ή αρχετυπική ιδέα, όπως η Βία, νομίζω ότι τα πράγματα αλλάζουν. Όταν σε ρωτήσει κανείς, "Ποιο είναι το αντίθετο της Βίας;" οφείλεις να κάμεις ό,τι μπορείς προκειμένου να μην απαντήσεις "η μη βία". Κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα είχε κανένα νόημα, δεν θ' απαντούσε ουσιαστικά στο ερώτημα. Η Πραότητα, η Μειλιχιότητα, η Αγάπη, η Στοργή, η Διαλακτικότητα κλπ, όλα είναι αντίθετα της Βίας κι ο καλός γραφιάς πρέπει να κάτσει να στίψει το μυαλό του να βρει το συνώνυμο που ταιριάζει κάθε φορά στην περίσταση. Γιατί ξέρετε κάτι; *Η γλώσσα εκτός από γραμματική, έχει κι έκφραση και πάνω απ' όλα αισθητική*. 

Ιδού λοιπόν το πρόβλημά μου, για να συνοψίσω: *Η "Μη Βία" μπορεί να είναι σωστότατη καθώς λέτε από την άποψη της γραμματικής και του λεξικού, είναι ωστόσο από φιλοσοφικής και εννοιολογικής άποψης μια τρύπα στο νερό, δεν εκφράζει κανένα νόημα. Όσο για τα - βάρβαρα όπως τα χαρακτήρισα - μηβία και αβία, ίσως να στέκουν λεξιλογικά, όμως σας πληροφορώ ότι είναι άσκημα, αντιαισθητικά και κιτς!! * 

Ωραία το λοιπόν. Αφού εγώ εξήγησα τι πρόβλημα ακριβώς έχω με την αποστειρωμένη λέξη "μη βία", μπορείτε εσείς να μου εξηγήσετε τώρα *για ποιον λόγο δεν θα έπρεπε το βιβλίο της "λεκτικής μηβίας" να ονομάζεται αντ' αυτού "Η Μειλίχια Γλώσσα";* (Το πραεία δεν το συνιστώ, ακούγεται επίσης φρικτό...:twit:)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 9, 2014)

Otto said:


> Δεν θα έγραφα ας πούμε ποτέ "η μη ανανέωση της συνεργασίας", αλλά "η λήξη (ή η λύση) της συνεργασίας".



Μόνο που αυτά είναι δυο διαφορετικά πράγματα. Η ανανέωση ή μη ακολουθεί την λήξη της συνεργασίας.



Otto said:


> Ειδικά όμως όταν πρόκειται για ένα ουσιαστικό που εκφράζει μία βασική ή αρχετυπική ιδέα, όπως η Βία, νομίζω ότι τα πράγματα αλλάζουν. Όταν σε ρωτήσει κανείς, "Ποιο είναι το αντίθετο της Βίας;" οφείλεις να κάμεις ό,τι μπορείς προκειμένου να μην απαντήσεις "η μη βία". Κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα είχε κανένα νόημα, δεν θ' απαντούσε ουσιαστικά στο ερώτημα.



Εννοιολογικά είναι το ίδιο ακριβώς με τα αντίθετα που έχουν στερητικό. Εδώ μπαίνει και η έννοια του τι είναι αντίθετο και τι απλά στερητικό μιας έννοιας. Όταν λες "το σπίτι δεν είναι ζεστό" δεν εννοείς κατ' ανάγκη ότι είναι κρύο. Όταν κάποιος δεν είναι ψηλός δεν είναι απαραίτητα και κοντός. Όταν κάποιος δεν είναι βίαιος δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι πράος, στοργικός και αγαπησιάρης. Υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στην απουσία μιας ιδιότητας και την διαμετρικά αντίθετή της. Πρόσεξε την διαφορά ανάμεσα στα: δασύτριχος, μη δασύτριχος, άτριχος, τυχερός, άτυχος, κακότυχος και δυστυχής. Αν τα παραδείγματα σού φαίνονται τραβηγμένα, σκέψου ότι ζεύγη όπως το γνωστός-άγνωστος κάνουν το ίδιο με το βία-μηβία, είναι στερητικά της πρώτης έννοιας.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 9, 2014)

Otto said:


> Δεν έχεις άδικο... Ενώ όμως τα επίθετα μου ακούγονται κι εμένα πολύ οικεία, (πχ μη ανανεώσιμη πηγή ενέργειας, μη οπιούχα κλπ), στα ουσιαστικά σκοντάφτω λίγο. Δεν θα έγραφα ας πούμε ποτέ "η μη ανανέωση της συνεργασίας", αλλά "η λήξη (ή η λύση) της συνεργασίας".


Όπως είπε ο Ελληγενής, αυτά δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Μη ανανέωση σημαίνει ότι υπήρχε δυνατότητα ανανέωσης η οποία δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε. Λύση σημαίνει ότι υπήρχε σύμβαση της οποίας η περίοδος ισχύος παρήλθε. 

Θέλω να πω, λέξεις με _μη_ δεν δημιουργούνται επειδή ξυπνήσαμε μια μέρα και μας άρεσε, αλλά επειδή εξυπηρετούν μια συγκεκριμένη ανάγκη που προφανώς δεν καλύπτεται από τις ήδη υπάρχουσες. Μη πόλεμος δεν σημαίνει ειρήνη, για παράδειγμα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2014)

Otto said:


> Μήπως θα είχες να μου προτείνεις κάποια thread, όπου έχει συζητηθεί τούτο το θέμα, να πάω να διαβάσω να ξεστραβωθώ, να μην... οφτοπικιάζουμε;



Νομίζω ότι η γρήγορη εξήγηση που έκανα στο #39 αρκεί για να καταλάβει κανείς τους λόγους που δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί φτωχή η αγγλική γλώσσα. Πολλά νήματα (ένα είναι αυτό) ασχολούνται κυρίως με τις υπερβολές ως προς τον αριθμό των λέξεων της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Δεν έχουμε επιδιώξει να αναδείξουμε το μεγαλείο του αγγλικού λεξιλογικού πλούτου ούτε άλλων προτερημάτων της αγγλικής γλώσσας — δεν βλέπουμε το λόγο και δεν θέλουμε να γίνονται συζητήσεις που να συγκρίνουν γλώσσες, όχι μόνο επειδή γλωσσολογικά δεν έχουν νόημα, αλλά κυρίως επειδή αυτοί που επιδιώκουν τέτοιες συζητήσεις προσπαθούν να αποδείξουν κάτι που έχουν στο νου τους και που καμιά αντίθετη επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση δεν πρόκειται να τους ανασκευάσει.

ΥΓ. Το ρήμα είναι _οφτοπικίζω_.


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2014)

Otto said:


> Ωραία το λοιπόν. Αφού εγώ εξήγησα τι πρόβλημα ακριβώς έχω με την αποστειρωμένη λέξη "μη βία", μπορείτε εσείς να μου εξηγήσετε τώρα *για ποιον λόγο δεν θα έπρεπε το βιβλίο της "λεκτικής μηβίας" να ονομάζεται αντ' αυτού "Η Μειλίχια Γλώσσα";* (Το πραεία δεν το συνιστώ, ακούγεται επίσης φρικτό...:twit:)



Νομίζω ότι εξηγήθηκε επαρκώς από τους προηγούμενους. Οι λέξεις με στερητικό και αρνητική σημασία έχουν το δικό τους ρόλο, κάνουν τη δική τους έμφαση, λένε το δικό τους «όχι». Στο επίπεδο της μετάφρασης και της ορολογίας, αν στη γλώσσα προέλευσης ο όρος έχει επιλεγεί για την αρνητικότητά του, στη γλώσσα-στόχο προτιμάμε να μην τη χάσουμε αυτή την επιλογή. Η «μη βία» είναι η αντίθεση στη βία. Είναι μια συγκεκριμένη επιλογή. Είναι μια ολόκληρη στάση και τρόπος ζωής. Το μήνυμα που εκπέμπει είναι σε σχέση με την επιλογή της βίας. Αυτό το μήνυμα δεν πρέπει να χαθεί με την επιλογή πράων και μειλίχιων όρων. Το νόημα βρίσκεται στην αντίθεση.

Πάλι σε επίπεδο μεταφραστικό θα άξιζε μια συζήτηση σε σχέση με τις εξαιρέσεις, τις φορές που δεν μας πειράζει ή μας έρχεται καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιούμε μια λέξη με στερητικό για να αποδώσουμε μια λέξη χωρίς στερητικό (π.χ. _αθόρυβος_ για το _quiet_), και το αντίστροφο.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 9, 2014)

Και όχι μόνο: μη βίαιος δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα μειλίχιος. Μη βίαιη διαμαρτυρία είναι, για παράδειγμα, η απεργία πείνας, η οποία σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι μειλίχια, γλυκιά, πράα, γαλήνια και τα λοιπά. Μη βία βλέπουμε στον άντρα που στέκεται στο τανκ που προελαύνει στην πλατεία Τιεναμέν, ή στην περίπτωση των Τόμι Σμιθ και Τζον Κάρλος στους Ολυμπιακούς του '68 ή στην περίπτωση της Ρόζα Παρκς. 

Θέλω να πω, ούτε και η αγγλική γλώσσα έχει κανένα πρόβλημα να πει peaceful, mild, sweet, mellow ή bland. Το ό,τι δεν το λέει σημαίνει πως ο όρος που χρησιμοποιείται έχει δικό του περιεχόμενο πια, που δεν εκφράζεται με τις ήδη υπάρχουσες λέξεις. Για ποιο λόγο πρέπει να αναγκαστούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε μια υπάρχουσα λέξη στην οποία θα δώσουμε ακόμα μία σημασία, δημιουργώντας έτσι ασάφειες;


----------

